# [UPDATE] Epic Games buys out Rocket League studio, retracts previous statement on Steam availability



## Marco_Buns (May 1, 2019)

Excuse me, what?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 1, 2019)

Time to watch another live review bomb.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 1, 2019)

That's fucking stupid.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2019)

This has got to be their stupidest move yet. Now they're retroactively acquiring exclusives as a screw you to players on Steam.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

Anybody else want to defend their shit? This is terrible.


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2019)

RIP linux/mac os users (Rocket league supports windows/mac/linux).

PC RL community not happy, can't say I'm shocked that Psyonix continues to treat the community like shit while chasing the money.


----------



## CoolStarDood (May 1, 2019)

Well fuck. Guess im buying Rocket League now


----------



## templeofhylia (May 1, 2019)

i don't even game on the pc, but yikes


----------



## LunaWofl (May 1, 2019)

"Core game will not change", so then are they changing something?

And good job epic, you continue to incite ire.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2019)

LunaWofl said:


> "Core game will not change", so then are they changing something?
> 
> And good job epic, you continue to incite ire.


I assume they mean that Epic will be offering resources for Psyonix's eSports related ventures to help boost those.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 1, 2019)

I’m waiting for that special thread titled: Epic Games goes BANKRUPT


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

Chary said:


> I assume they mean that Epic will be offering resources for Psyonix's eSports related ventures to help boost those.


Resources that Valve couldn't offer? I'm calling BS.


----------



## Chary (May 1, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Resources that Valve couldn't offer? I'm calling BS.





			
				psyonix said:
			
		

> We think this is a great move for the Rocket League Esports ecosystem because it significantly increases our potential reach and resources, just like it does for the game itself. We really do believe that you'll find our future in esports to be very exciting


Perhaps Valve never offered Psyonix anything, perhaps Psyonix never asked. I assume they were just approached with a truck full of money from Epic and agreed to it all.

Regardless, I recommend grabbing the game on Steam while it's still there. It's an absolute blast, and I think it's a game that a lot of tempers would enjoy playing in groups together.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

Chary said:


> Perhaps Valve never offered Psyonix anything, perhaps Psyonix never asked. I assume they were just approached with a truck full of money from Epic and agreed to it all.


That's all it's about....


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2019)

okay this is not epic


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 1, 2019)

EPIC FAIL! 

New logo slogan, trademark, you want it, gonna have to pay me for it. Can be exclusively for your store.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 1, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> EPIC FAIL!
> 
> New logo slogan, trademark, you want it, gonna have to pay me for it. Can be exclusively for your store.


Nah, Epic would buy it first


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (May 1, 2019)

*WHAT THE FUCK!?*


----------



## linuxares (May 1, 2019)

Well fuck Psyonix to begin with, but fuck Epic Games even more!


----------



## tech3475 (May 1, 2019)

Maybe this was the trick, even if Valve offered a higher share Epic would just buy the studios instead.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2019)

So this is the PC Master Race, huh? Doesn't look as majestic as they made it out to be.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 1, 2019)

inb4 those chucklefucks go backrupt and blame it on us


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

Yo, all blind Epic Games haters.
Why y’all hating on Epic Games anyway?


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 1, 2019)

Wouldnt people be upset at psyonix rather than epic games? I mean, they were the ones who sold themselves. It isnt like epic came holding a gun at their heads threating to kill them all if they didnt agree to being bought.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 1, 2019)

So what happens when the game is de-listed from Steam? Is the license still valid? Do you have to transfer your license to EGS? How about matchmaking and online play?


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

You guys have to stop sucking steam's dick.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Yo, all blind Epic Games haters.
> Why y’all hating on Epic Games anyway?


Epic Games is an exclusive-hoarding, employee-abusing, sad excuse of a company


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Yo, all blind Epic Games haters.
> Why y’all hating on Epic Games anyway?


Why do you like eg? Think about it that way


----------



## LunaWofl (May 1, 2019)

> We think this is a great move for the Rocket League Esports ecosystem *because it significantly increases our potential reach* and resources, just like it does for the game itself.



Which is a fair point because with epic's poor security people will have to buy it multiple times probably.


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Epic Games is an exclusive-hoarding, employee-abusing, sad excuse of a company



Then why you don’t say that to R*, Nintendo, Sony?

That’s pretty hypocritical.


----------



## Armadillo (May 1, 2019)

So Linux and mac users not being able to play anymore (rocket league supports both) and also losing mod support (Rocket league supports customs maps via steam workshop) = blind hate and sucking steams dick.


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> Why do you like eg? Think about it that way


Free Games, great servers, cool UI.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Then why you don’t say that to R*, Nintendo, Sony?
> 
> That’s pretty hypocritical.


Because they don't hoard exclusives and abuse their employees?


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 1, 2019)

It's fairly ironic that the same company who gave us Unreal Tournament 1999 are now trying to kill PC gaming.


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Because they don't hoard exclusives and abuse their employees?


They do actually


----------



## SkittleDash (May 1, 2019)

Honestly, fuck Epic. Just fucking die already. You're only floating because of the stolen money kids are supplying you.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> They do actually


You got a reliable source for that info, friend?


----------



## 8BitWonder (May 1, 2019)

Honestly I don't really mind their timed exclusivity with upcoming titles, but to purchase and remove already released titles from other store-fronts seems unnecessary.
At least folks that have it on Steam will keep it.


----------



## linuxares (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Yo, all blind Epic Games haters.
> Why y’all hating on Epic Games anyway?


Anti-consumer practices, their store is like an alpha version, and the general attitude about buying out companies to undermine Steam. I really want Steam to have a competitor, by all means. But not like this...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

Epic games can suck a dong.



sks316 said:


> You got a reliable source for that info, friend?



Are you shitting me? You literally have heard no news about this?
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...n-release-date-epic-games-hours-a8884226.html

https://www.reddit.com/r/apexlegend...apparently_epic_games_has_been_making_people/

You want sources? You got them.

Fuck Epic Games and their CEO.

How much are they paying you to suck them off?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Because they don't hoard exclusives _*and abuse their employees*_?





NeoSlyde said:


> They do actually


Well, considering you seem to work really hard for Epic's PR department, you really are the best person to answer that question.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (May 1, 2019)

smells like anger


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

linuxares said:


> Anti-consumer practices, their store is like an alpha version, and the general attitude about buying out companies to undermine Steam. I really want Steam to have a competitor, by all means. But not like this...


Then do it.
If you think it’s that simple to compete with Steam 

They have to do sacrifices at the beginning. It’s always like that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> You got a reliable source for that info, friend?


https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/anonymous-rockstar-devs-say-overwork-is-worse-than-the-studio-claims/


----------



## DANTENDO (May 1, 2019)

Pc gaming at civil war-yay playstation 5 will rule the world


----------



## NeoSlyde (May 1, 2019)

And this situation is in every gaming company ever.
Life isn’t pink my friend.


----------



## LunaWofl (May 1, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> So what happens when the game is de-listed from Steam? Is the license still valid? Do you have to transfer your license to EGS? How about matchmaking and online play?


You keep the game. (or at least what happens with de-listed games in general, can redownload em anytime too... i have a handful of delisted games ; )
The licence is still valid.
Most likely not.
In theory those should remain if their idea is to gain "reach" as they claim.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> And this situation is in every gaming company ever.
> Life isn’t pink my friend.



So that justifies companies' CEOs to being absolute dipshits to their employees? Just because they can doesn't mean they should. I hope Epic goes under.


----------



## linuxares (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Then do it.
> If you think it’s that simple to compete with Steam
> 
> They have to do sacrifices at the beginning. It’s always like that.
> ...


They did fine with the more split. Read up more what they offered in the beginning. Because having games both on steam and epic store would be fantastic. But not behind exclusivity... That's console practices to sell hardware. Pc is suppose to be an more open platform. So for all I care, they can rot.


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 1, 2019)

again, why isnt people crying at psyonix? THEY were the ones who accepted being purchased. BLAME THEM.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> again, why isnt people crying at psyonix? THEY were the ones who accepted being purchased. BLAME THEM.



Never heard of them.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> https://www.gamesradar.com/amp/anonymous-rockstar-devs-say-overwork-is-worse-than-the-studio-claims/


Okay, but what about the other developers that you said were abusing their employees?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

sks316 said:


> Epic Games is an exclusive-hoarding, employee-abusing, sad excuse of a company


Like Sony?


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Never heard of them.


They developed rocket league...


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> They developed rocket league...



Well excuse me.  And I never owned the game, so how was I supposed to know?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> again, why isnt people crying at psyonix? THEY were the ones who accepted being purchased. BLAME THEM.


Oh, I blame them... But at the end of the day? It's all about the Benjamins. They clearly don't care about their customers.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Oh, I blame them... But at the end of the day? It's all about the Benjamins. They clearly don't care about their customers.


I've yet to see any big company care for customers, Epic Games is Epic Fail.


----------



## guisadop (May 1, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 165579​
> Epic Games has spent the past few months attempting to create a storefront, ensuring exclusives for it, and buying out developers to create games under their label. The latest acquisition Epic has made is the just-announced purchase of Psyonix, the studio behind the massively popular Rocket League. As a result of the buyout, Psyonix will be bringing Rocket League to the Epic Games store in late 2019. Once that has occurred, it will be entirely removed from sale on Steam, though if you already own the game on Valve's platform, nothing will change. According to Psyonix, the core game will not change, and they hope to find a new audience through Epic's launcher. The cost of the sale was not disclosed.
> 
> Source


The Communist Chinese Party is really going all-out, huh?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> I've yet to see any big company care for customers, Epic Games is Epic Fail.


CD projekt red


----------



## bobmcjr (May 1, 2019)

So Rocket League is discontinued on PC. Got it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2019)

Memoir said:


> CD projekt red


Are those the ones that squeeze out the blood of their employees to offer it to their customers in some kind of satanic rite?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

Memoir said:


> CD projekt red



Aside from a few exceptions, most companies are total douchebags to their employees and customers. I'm cynical that way.


----------



## jt_1258 (May 1, 2019)

Well shit, I did want to buy Rocket League but I guess that isn't going to happen on pc anymore :/


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 1, 2019)

Are you fucking serious. Do you guys remember when I cussed the fuck out of Tim on another news thing here a couple days ago? Well...now I got a reason to do it so hard that Tim's going to die. But why bother?

This pisses me off so god damn fucking much I am about to legit go to their HQ and beat the shit out of Tim to teach him a lesson. I wouldn't actually do that though.

I HAVE IT BUT WILL IT STILL BE UPDATED ONCE ITS PULLED OFF? WE STEAM USERS WILL STILL HAVE THE GAME!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 1, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Are those the ones that squeeze out the blood of their employees to offer it to their customers in some kind of satanic rite?


Reading that I see standard employee reviews.. It's split. M.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Aside from a few exceptions, most companies are total douchebags to their employees and customers. I'm cynical that way.


...and you'd be right.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Reading that I see standard employee reviews.. It's split. M.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



That said, I am a consumer myself and I avoid purchasing from lowlife companies like Epic Games, but that's just me. *shrug*


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 1, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> again, why isnt people crying at psyonix? THEY were the ones who accepted being purchased. BLAME THEM.


tbh if someone came up and offered you a massive bag of cash for your house so they could shit over your neighbours fence....sure you could turn down a shed load of cash....but you accepting a very generous offer for your house doesn't make you take the blame for the fact the person buying it is only doing so to be a massive dick


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Well shit, I did want to buy Rocket League but I guess that isn't going to happen on pc anymore :/



Just buy it before its pulled off


----------



## the_randomizer (May 1, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> tbh if someone came up and offered you a massive bag of cash for your house so they could shit over your neighbours fence....sure you could turn down a shed load of cash....but you accepting a very generous offer for your house doesn't make you take the blame for the fact the person buying it is only doing so to be a massive dick



Let's just agree that most companies are greedy dickweeds, they only care for the Almighty Dollars; the employees' well being and morale are valued less than dirt.



TheTechWiz25 said:


> Just buy it before its pulled off



And strip the game's DRM just in case 

Epic Games and Psyonix can both fuck off


----------



## DeslotlCL (May 1, 2019)

gamesquest1 said:


> tbh if someone came up and offered you a massive bag of cash for your house so they could shit over your neighbours fence....sure you could turn down a shed load of cash....but you accepting a very generous offer for your house doesn't make you take the blame for the fact the person buying it is only doing so to be a massive dick


You are in part responsible because you are agreeing to what they may or may not do after the purchase. If you know they will shit all over the place but still accept the money, then why arent you the problem too? You accepted knowing what would be the reception and what you would be getting into.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> dickweeds


That word is so... much... a literal translation of what "pendejo" means in Spanish... that I don't even believe it is used in English.
But now I see it, the more you know.
/OT


----------



## arceus (May 1, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 165579​
> Epic Games has spent the past few months attempting to create a storefront, ensuring exclusives for it, and buying out developers to create games under their label. The latest acquisition Epic has made is the just-announced purchase of Psyonix, the studio behind the massively popular Rocket League. As a result of the buyout, Psyonix will be bringing Rocket League to the Epic Games store in late 2019. Once that has occurred, it will be entirely removed from sale on Steam, though if you already own the game on Valve's platform, nothing will change. According to Psyonix, the core game will not change, and they hope to find a new audience through Epic's launcher. The cost of the sale was not disclosed.
> 
> Source


i own rocket league on steam what the fuck


----------



## reddragon105 (May 1, 2019)

Interesting - Epic and Psyonix go way back, as Psyonix worked on the vehicle physics for Unreal Tournament 2004 and Rocket League, or rather its predecessor Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket Powered Battle Cars, started life as a UT2004 mod - and of course Rocket League is made in the Unreal Engine. So it's kind of a natural partnership - I'm a bit surprised that Rocket League wasn't developed with Epic in the first place, but I guess they were busy with Gears of War for Microsoft for quite a while there - it's just unfortunate that this is the next step in their aggressive approach to pursuing Epic Store exclusives. After four years on Steam there's no reason to stop selling the game there.




Subtle Demise said:


> So what happens when the game is de-listed from Steam? Is the license still valid? Do you have to transfer your license to EGS? How about matchmaking and online play?


As per article - nothing changes. You still own it on Steam, you still play it through Steam, matchmaking and online still done through Psyonix servers because it always was - I mean if you can play between Steam and Switch then playing between Steam and Epic Games Launcher is not going to be a problem - and the game will still be updated on Steam. Literally the only thing that will change is it will no longer be for sale on the Steam store so new buyers will have to buy it through Epic.



NeoSlyde said:


> Yo, all blind Epic Games haters.
> Why y’all hating on Epic Games anyway?





NeoSlyde said:


> You guys have to stop sucking steam's dick.





NeoSlyde said:


> Then why you don’t say that to R*, Nintendo, Sony?
> 
> That’s pretty hypocritical.


If we're going with that crude an analogy, it's better to suck a dick willingly than to have a dick rammed down your throat.
It's perfectly fine if Epic wants to create their own launcher and start their own store - they've had their own launcher for years with games like Unreal Tournament and Paragon on it and no one complained about that, and no one complained when they released Fortnite only through the Epic Launcher on PC - it was their game and they earned its success.
It's also perfectly fine if they want to charge developers only 12% for selling on their store, and if they attract developers away from Steam because of that, then great. Eventually developers might stop selling on Steam completely, but in the short term they're still going to sell on Steam as well because it's better to have 70% of lots of sales than 88% of a few sales.
But what Epic are doing is aggressive and arguable anti-consumerist, and that's why people are hating on them. It's not hypocritical because Rockstar, Nintendo and Sony aren't doing the same thing - if they were, people would be hating on them too.


----------



## Mama Looigi (May 1, 2019)

jt_1258 said:


> Well shit, I did want to buy Rocket League but I guess that isn't going to happen on pc anymore :/


It’s getting taken off LATE 2019


----------



## Dimensional (May 1, 2019)

CoolStarDood said:


> Well fuck. Guess im buying Rocket League now


I'm not sure if I should say "No, don't buy it, let less sales show them where they went wrong" or "Yeah, best to do that so you have a Steam Exclusive from days before Epic screwed the consumers over more."


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 1, 2019)

For sure this looks like a bad PR move for me.
It has only made me want to uninstall the Epic launcher (that I only use for free games anyway).
If that is not self inflicted bad PR, I don't know what to call it.


----------



## Xzi (May 1, 2019)

Super dumb move.  EGS does not have a "new audience."  They're probably just trying to get a bump in sales on Steam and then suck Sweeney's dick for some exclusivity cash up front.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2019)

Players:  We hate you and were going to stop playing fortnite
Epic: Rocket League is going to have a _*Battle Royale*_ mode
Players:  nvm


----------



## Axido (May 1, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Epic games can suck a dong.
> 
> Are you shitting me? You literally have heard no news about this?
> https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...n-release-date-epic-games-hours-a8884226.html
> ...



Good point, but it would have been cool if you had followed the conversation that you replied to more carefully. The person you quoted and insulted was on your side, actually...


----------



## jt_1258 (May 1, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Just buy it before its pulled off





Mr. Looigi said:


> It’s getting taken off LATE 2019



It ain't gonna be awhile before I pick it up, I have so many more things I want over RL.


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (May 1, 2019)

ANCLHaxor said:


> Players:  We hate you and were going to stop playing fortnite
> Epic: Rocket League is going to have a _*Battle Royale*_ mode
> Players:  nvm


Wtf is that text color?


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 1, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> For sure this looks like a bad PR move for me.
> It has only made me want to uninstall the Epic launcher (that I only use for free games anyway).
> If that is not self inflicted bad PR, I don't know what to call it.



Why use it in general? It only promotes Epic's bad ways.



Xzi said:


> Super dumb move.  EGS does not have a "new audience."  They're probably just trying to get a bump in sales on Steam and then suck Sweeney's dick for some exclusivity cash up front.



Do you ever feel like Epic does this because Tim never got to suck a dick's worth of money?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Why use it in general? It only promotes Epic's bad ways.


True, and exactly what I meant, if the PR move makes me think like that then they messed up.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Zeldaplayer67 said:


> Wtf is that text color?


As far as I am not color blind: Black, Red and Blue.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

The world's prayers have been answered! r/hateonepic is now a thing! Go hate on Epic's stupid fucking guts today!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> The world's prayers have been answered! r/hateonepic is now a thing! Go hate on Epic's stupid fucking guts today!


I read that as hate one pic..


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I read that as hate one pic..



oof lmao. My apologies. Not like I can change it now. Its short and sweet.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> The world's prayers have been answered! r/hateonepic is now a thing! Go hate on Epic's stupid fucking guts today!


FYI there's already an /r/fuckepic.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> FYI there's already an /r/fuckepic.



Well fuck me then...guess mine's useless...maybe.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 2, 2019)

Isn't there r/JimSterling already for throwing hate on every and all game companies?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Axido said:


> Good point, but it would have been cool if you had followed the conversation that you replied to more carefully. The person you quoted and insulted was on your side, actually...



An honest mistake on my part.


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 2, 2019)

Let's see how long their money will last...


----------



## Mythical (May 2, 2019)

I'm just gonna buy a steam key off another site if I ever bother getting the game


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

MarkDarkness said:


> Let's see how long their money will last...



I give them 2 months


----------



## Minox (May 2, 2019)

Bye bye Rocket League


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

Minox said:


> Bye bye Rocket League



I only wonder how pissed r/rocketleague is.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 2, 2019)

HOLY. FUCKING. SHIT.

I am so glad I already own the game on Steam. But honestly? I have very little sympathy for Epic at this point. I hope that they not only fail, but Valve also buys the Unreal Engine from them. I have never seen a company take a fucking nose dive in my book as fast and hard as they have in the past year. Are they actively trying to make piracy a bigger problem on PC than it already is? Because a lot of people who played Metro Exodus on PC, from what I've heard, pirated it. Not because they wouldn't have paid for the game, but because they don't like the Epic Games Launcher's lack of features, its questionable use of a program that doesn't act like spyware in anyway (/s) (we only use Windows 10 because it's the only sure fire way to play everything, I am planning on getting more experimental with Proton after finals are over), and not to mention, while it's not the biggest deal in the world, it's another launcher. I know, Tim Sweeney acts like, "Hurr durr, Microsoft is gonna establish a monopoly guys on Windows, time to strongarm everyone, amirite?" but this ain't winning people over, that's for sure.

Any game that's released on the Epic Store, especially an indie game, I'd rather get on the Switch. That's not a winning move, Epic; it's just a reason for me to not give you any money, because the successful indie games come to every platform under the sun anyways. You can act like Steam is just a bunch of asset flips and indie games, but at the very least we are getting some new triple AAA and AA games, including the Yakuza games, which are slowly but surely becoming non-exclusives and realizing their full sales potential on Steam. (not to mention performance potential with the upcoming Kiwami 2 and I can assume 6 and the other games that haven't been released outside of Japan on modern x86-based systems)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sks316 said:


> So this is the PC Master Race, huh? Doesn't look as majestic as they made it out to be.



The fact that we can do whatever we want with our PCs is already a step up from consoles. You can engage in joking all you'd like, but that by itself is one of the biggest benefits PCs have over consoles.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I have very little sympathy for Epic at this point. I hope that they not only fail, but Valve also buys the Unreal Engine from them. I have never seen a company take a fucking nose dive in my book as fast and hard as they have in the past year. Are they actively trying to make piracy a bigger problem on PC than it already is? Because a lot of people who played Metro Exodus on PC, from what I've heard, pirated it. Not because they wouldn't have paid for the game, but because they don't like the Epic Games Launcher's lack of features, its questionable use of a program that doesn't act like spyware in anyway (/s) (we only use Windows 10 because it's the only sure fire way to play everything, I am planning on getting more experimental with Proton after finals are over), and not to mention, while it's not the biggest deal in the world, it's another launcher. I know, Tim Sweeney acts like, "Hurr durr, Microsoft is gonna establish a monopoly guys on Windows, time to strongarm everyone, amirite?" but this ain't winning people over, that's for sure.
> 
> Any game that's released on the Epic Store, especially an indie game, I'd rather get on the Switch. That's not a winning move, Epic; it's just a reason for me to not give you any money, because the successful indie games come to every platform under the sun anyways. You can act like Steam is just a bunch of asset flips and indie games, but at the very least we are getting some new triple AAA and AA games, including the Yakuza games, which are slowly but surely becoming non-exclusives and realizing their full sales potential on Steam.



I agree with you 100% of the way. This is more like a fact than an opinion. Everybody has no sympathy for Epic anymore...guaranteed.


----------



## gamesquest1 (May 2, 2019)

DeslotlCL said:


> You are in part responsible because you are agreeing to what they may or may not do after the purchase. If you know they will shit all over the place but still accept the money, then why arent you the problem too? You accepted knowing what would be the reception and what you would be getting into.


each are responsible for their own dick move.....as i mentioned, if someone came along with a massive bag of money to buy your house way over standard resale value i think most people would give it serious consideration......and yeah sure if they knew from the outset that they were doing it to be dicks then sure you are being partially a dick for your part, but ultimately its the guy who is setting out to be a dick who is ultimately to blame for them being a dick

thats not to mention we don't even know how the deal came to be, do we know if the devs knew before signing on the dotted line that they were only doing so to be arseholes? do we know if there was any serious deliberation, did the final decision end up being made against the will of the developers themselves by shareholders etc, there are many unknowns so sure one side of the deal might have been enabling a dick move, but one side is the ultimate dick in the situation, i don't see why they wouldn't just push them to make a sequel FTP game to sell exclusively via EGS that i could be like "sure they bought the developer, its up to them what happens going forward" but to retroactively go screw around just to be a pretty douchebag is just stupid


----------



## Godofcheese (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I only wonder how pissed r/rocketleague is.



They don't seem that happy lol
Devs of the game has said that it will "remain" on steam.
But that doesn't answer if it will be pulled from steam or not.
Will users be forced to migrate/merge with an epic account to keep playing?
That is the biggest question.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> They don't seem that happy lol
> Devs of the game has said that it will "remain" on steam.
> But that doesn't answer if it will be pulled from steam or not.
> Will users be forced to migrate/merge with an epic account to keep playing?
> That is the biggest question.


Indeed.  And if you can launch from Steam without EGS, then will there be crossplay?  I'd assume there will have to be so the ten people playing on EGS have somebody else to play with.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> They don't seem that happy lol
> Devs of the game has said that it will "remain" on steam.
> But that doesn't answer if it will be pulled from steam or not.
> Will users be forced to migrate/merge with an epic account to keep playing?
> That is the biggest question.


I thought I read somewhere that it won't be available for purchase on Steam once it's moved to Epic.. However, those who own it or buy it now will keep their Steam copy.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

Loving DRM company bloodsports. I want more.

Whoever loses we all ultimately win, or maybe just carry on business as usual.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

I can't understand the blind sycophancy and white-knighting people have for Epic Games and their douchebag CEO who treats his employees like indentured servants.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Loving DRM company bloodsports. I want more.
> 
> Whoever loses we all ultimately win, or maybe just carry on business as usual.


Nobody wins by having fewer buying options for a given game.  There are only losers in the short term (the customers), and losers in the long term (Epic hemorrhaging money, developers losing sales).


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Nobody wins by having fewer buying options for a given game.  There are only losers in the short term (the customers), and losers in the long term (Epic hemorrhaging money, developers losing sales).



Or just be a dick to Epic and pirate the game just to piss them off. That's the most cathartic way.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Or just be a dick to Epic and pirate the game just to piss them off. That's the most cathartic way.


Pirate an online game?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Pirate on online game?



*Shrug* or just not pay for it or crack the DRM if possible. Anything to spite Epic.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Pirate on online game?


If I hadn't long ago gotten my fill of Rocket League, I'd just buy it on Steam while it's still available.  Of course, that's what Psyonix is seemingly looking for here, a bump in sales on the tail end of the game's popularity.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Nobody wins by having fewer buying options for a given game.  There are only losers in the short term (the customers), and losers in the long term (Epic hemorrhaging money, developers losing sales).


Is this about the potentially not coming to/continuing on niche operating systems? If so not ideal but I will take it if it means DRM companies get battered a bit.

If it is about competition between sellers then it is not like we really have that now on PC so business as usual. Multiple companies competing on merits would be nice but that is but a fond memory at this point.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> If I hadn't long ago gotten my fill of Rocket League, I'd just buy it on Steam while it's still available.  Of course, that's what Psyonix is seemingly looking for here, a bump in sales on the tail end of the game's popularity.



As far as I'm concerned, both companies, Epic and Psyonix, are two companies I hope fail and fall hard.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> *Shrug* or just not pay for it or crack the DRM if possible. Anything to spite Epic.


I guess?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I guess?



What would you do in this situation? Surely, you'd want them to suffer in some way? Good ol' fashioned schadenfreude?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What would you do in this situation? Surely, you'd want them to suffer in some way? Good ol' fashioned schadenfreude?


Just don't buy it? Piracy out of spite is still piracy. Epic already won't be installed on my PC. I definitely have no intention of pirating the games. Go the whole way or don't go at all..


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> What would you do in this situation? Surely, you'd want them to suffer in some way? Good ol' fashioned schadenfreude?


So Valve, arsehole company and effectively a monopoly has a competitor rise up. Seemingly something of an arsehole company to match, though most of what I seen for the charge of arsehole is a bit dubious, people willingly taking it or people maybe not quite grasping how business is often done.

Either way they start duking it out.

If Epic loses we get an amusing story.
If Valve loses then we get an amusing story, maybe with a slight twinge as we have to un DRM their legacy in a few cases.
If both kill each other then we hopefully get something better than both.
If both compete then we likely get something better than we have now, or it returns to "normal".

A win any way I slice that one.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> So Valve, arsehole company and effectively a monopoly has a competitor rise up. Seemingly something of an arsehole company to match, though most of what I seen for the charge of arsehole is a bit dubious, people willingly taking it or people maybe not quite grasping how business is often done.
> 
> Either way they start duking it out.
> 
> ...



To each their own I suppose.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 2, 2019)

I gotta say this is the wrong way to try to make Steam give developers a bigger cut of sales.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> So Valve, arsehole company and effectively a monopoly has a competitor rise up. Seemingly something of an arsehole company to match, though most of what I seen for the charge of arsehole is a bit dubious, people willingly taking it or people maybe not quite grasping how business is often done.
> 
> Either way they start duking it out.


"Duking it out" is giving Epic far too much credit here.  Valve has barely said a word since Sweeney's entire toddler tantrum begun over an unsustainable split that he wants his competitor to adopt.  And why should they? Steam just hit one billion accounts the other day, they have a majority of the PC gaming market.  No single game going exclusive on EGS is going to change that, Steam will always have quantity on its side, and most of these exclusivity deals are very short-term anyway (6 months to a year).  You never interrupt your opponent when they're making a mistake, so no response is necessary.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> To each their own I suppose.


I am not entirely sure how that can be written off as a personal preference thing, as is the typical usage of that phrase.

Valve are arseholes. Epic are most likely arseholes (it seems to be a trait within US based computer game development).

Games still get made. Games still able to be played. Some arseholes have a fight while we look on with popcorn knowing things are not going to get worse and may even get better. Have a horse in the fight if you want (that would be a "to each their own" scenario) but in the meantime the spectacle alone is worth it.



Xzi said:


> "Duking it out" is giving Epic far too much credit here.  Valve has barely said a word since Sweeney's entire toddler tantrum begun over an unsustainable split that he wants his competitor to adopt.  And why should they? Steam just hit one billion accounts the other day, they have a majority of the PC gaming market.  No single game going exclusive on EGS is going to change that.


Is it an unsustainable split? It is a bit late to be playing back of the envelope server builder but I can't imagine a CDN delivering an average of say 30 gigs a purchase (said purchase usually netting income for the CDN provider of more than $1) with a payment gateway is too outrageous.

Anyway in terms of raw numbers then maybe not any time soon (give or take what they pull off in China or among the youth that don't know differently). Potential for active/revenue generating users? That changes matters. Potential to rock the boat like smaller political parties do and get the big boys to take notice? Oh yeah.


----------



## Chary (May 2, 2019)

OP has been edited to reflect the latest update from Psionix. 

tldr, they've walked back the comment on removing it from Steam, saying "*Rocket League is and remains available on Steam."
*
Still very vague wording, however.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> OP has been edited to reflect the latest update from Psionix.
> 
> tldr, they've walked back the comment on removing it from Steam, saying "*Rocket League is and remains available on Steam."
> *
> Still very vague wording, however.


Yeah sounds like they're still saying the same thing, just trying to walk on eggshells with their wording this time.  "Is and remains available" to purchase on Steam until _when_, exactly?


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah sounds like they're still saying the same thing, just trying to walk on eggshells with their wording this time.  "Is and remains available" to purchase on Steam until _when_, exactly?


Totally vague: "is and remains", "present tense and present tense"... if "will" is a word you can't write, it is for a reason.


----------



## Armadillo (May 2, 2019)

Wouldn't expect anything more from Psyonix. Psyonix have always been very selective with what they respond to for years. Are active on reddit when it suits ,will constantly show up for anything that gets a quick bit of good pr (easy fixes, comments on peoples art/jokes whatever), anything that is negatively recieved by the community or criticism about not doing anything to fix X problem in the game and chances are it's just tumbleweeds and all the Psyonix reps go missing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

it took a while for epic to realize that they fucked up


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 2, 2019)

How about fuck you Epic


----------



## ChaosEternal (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> *Shrug* or just not pay for it or crack the DRM if possible. Anything to spite Epic.


Doing your best to help the downtrodden employees by... trying to make their products fail? We both know who is the first on the chopping block when things go south and it's sure not the CEO that you despise.


----------



## IncredulousP (May 2, 2019)

Damn. RIP rocket league. You were fun while you lasted. What a shame.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> Doing your best to help the downtrodden employees by... trying to make their products fail? We both know who is the first on the chopping block when things go south and it's sure not the CEO that you despise.


True, but if the CEO drives the company into bankruptcy through a series of bad decisions, you can't blame the customers for the resulting fallout on the devs who chose to sell out to that CEO.

What I'm basically saying is, you can't _make_ customers feel like they owe you something.  If a pirated copy gives the same amount of feature support as an EGS copy, a lot of people will go in the direction of the former instead.  Epic knows that they're having this impact by buying up third-party exclusives, they just don't _care_.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> Doing your best to help the downtrodden employees by... trying to make their products fail? We both know who is the first on the chopping block when things go south and it's sure not the CEO that you despise.



Oh then what would you suggest? The CEO to not being a douche? Is it better to work at a shitty job than being unemployed?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (May 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> OP has been edited to reflect the latest update from Psionix.
> 
> tldr, they've walked back the comment on removing it from Steam, saying "*Rocket League is and remains available on Steam."
> *
> Still very vague wording, however.


They're probably locked into an agreement right now. If they try to pull out early Valve would probably sue Epic over it.


----------



## Viri (May 2, 2019)

Uhu, sure, Epic just bought them, and will totally let the game stay on Steam, I'm sure! 



Spoiler



They'll take it down when the heat dies out, and when nobody is expecting it! I already own the game on Steam, I don't even remember how I got it, and never played it, lol.


----------



## ChaosEternal (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Oh then what would you suggest? The CEO to not being a douche? Is it better to work at a shitty job than being unemployed?


The answer to that question depends on the person. Tons of people work awful jobs because they pay the bills. I suppose that an abusive boss can't abuse their employees if they don't have any, but that seems like a rather Pyrrhic solution. Feel free to pirate their games, but claiming to do so in the name of the people who have the most to lose from it seems more like an excuse than a heartfelt action.



Xzi said:


> True, but if the CEO drives the company into bankruptcy through a series of bad decisions, you can't blame the customers for the resulting fallout on the devs who chose to sell out to that CEO.
> 
> What I'm basically saying is, you can't _make_ customers feel like they owe you something.  If a pirated copy gives the same amount of feature support as an EGS copy, a lot of people will go in the direction of the former instead.  Epic knows that they're having this impact by buying up third-party exclusives, they just don't _care_.


I don't disagree with you. My argument wasn't that the customers have a responsibility to support Epic. My argument was that trying to cause Epic to collapse in the names of its own employees is rather counterproductive at best.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 2, 2019)

A short sighted move but not a big deal. Most people who want to own Rocket League probably already do. It's not a new game, and it's been on many sales. This will put it in front of some new eyes, but inevitably that initial burst of sales will turn to a trickle compared to what they were seeing on Steam over a period of time.

On Epic's side, it's just bad PR at this point. Their tactics are turning more and more into guerilla warfare. But when you consider their audience is primarily fortnite "gamers", I doubt any of them really care or notice. They're burning bridges when they should be creating them. Eventually they'll be isolated and alone with their playerbase, which will eventually diminish and die off.
I always said Epic needs to do a hell of a lot to compete with Steam. At this point they're just firing off money catapults and getting a few lucky hits. They're not establishing themselves, innovating, or improving anything. That's why they'll inevitably fail and Steam will continue to reign. 

Epic is just spending money, they're not investing it in a future.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

ChaosEternal said:


> The answer to that question depends on the person. Tons of people work awful jobs because they pay the bills. I suppose that an abusive boss can't abuse their employees if they don't have any, but that seems like a rather Pyrrhic solution. Feel free to pirate their games, but claiming to do so in the name of the people who have the most to lose from it seems more like an excuse than a heartfelt action.



I never said it was heartfelt, I only said it as a means to spite Epic games. Their CEO is a real douchebag, there's no defending their decisions.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

Its about damn time...who knew Epic would give in.



Hells Malice said:


> Epic is just spending money, they're not investing it in a future.



Most certainly they aren't.



the_randomizer said:


> I never said it was heartfelt, I only said it as a means to spite Epic games. Their CEO is a real douchebag, there's no defending their decisions.



What if GBAtemp was bought out or was ran by Epic Games...or atleast by Tim Sweeny


----------



## Treflex (May 2, 2019)

Haha that is bullshit. Basically the steam rocket league community will gradually decline with no new players. Lame.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> Its about damn time...who knew Epic would give in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then we'd all be SOL.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Then we'd all be SOL.



You hear this @Costello...that means don't be a sellout


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

Well fuck a duck. Don't think anyone expected this move.


----------



## diggeloid (May 2, 2019)

I wonder if this exclusivity thing is a Sweeney idea, or a Tencent idea. I know Sweeney is a smart guy, but these decisions are just so damn stupid and out of touch. It’s like they forgot how Steam managed to get so popular in the first place.

When the exclusivity money runs dry, the Epic game store is completely and totally fucked.


----------



## RagDollRat (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Anybody else want to defend their shit? This is terrible.


sure i can do that, exclusivity and the yanking of games off steam will force steam to actualy fix their launcher, actualy update it, actualy deal with the shovelware and general quality of their launcher as a means of being competitive


----------



## Jayro (May 2, 2019)

What a fucking dumpster fire they started for themselves.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (May 2, 2019)

I completely refused to download their client or buy anything they got their dirty hands on in the first place, but this, combined with their shitty launcher is enough for me to completely boycott the company as a whole. 

Never once did anything with them, now I most certainly never will.


----------



## Katasylator (May 2, 2019)

I don't get the hate. Yeah, an all-in-one launcher would be cool, but this would cause a monopoly, that's why steam has these high fees - because there was no alternative. But with the Epic Store rising, it changed. For the players.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2019)

The Epic Store is gonna crash and burn. Even though consumers are ok getting fucked over really hard, there is a limit. This fiasco is gonna backfire hard.

The review bombing of Rocket League makes me extremely happy, it's rare to see consumers standing up for themselves.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

Chary said:


> Regardless, I recommend grabbing the game on Steam while it's still there. It's an absolute blast, and I think it's a game that a lot of tempers would enjoy playing in groups together.


I will if Valve pays up.


----------



## Godofcheese (May 2, 2019)

Katasylator said:


> I don't get the hate. Yeah, an all-in-one launcher would be cool, but this would cause a monopoly, that's why steam has these high fees - because there was no alternative. But with the Epic Store rising, it changed. For the players.



30% is an industry standard.
Even consoles takes the same cut.

Epic can't take the same cut and they know it because they don't have the same features as the rivals.


----------



## osaka35 (May 2, 2019)

Godofcheese said:


> 30% is an industry standard.
> Even consoles takes the same cut.
> 
> Epic can't take the same cut and they know it because they don't have the same features as the rivals.


a standard/tradition doesn't equate to fair or reasonable, but I honestly don't know what the arguments are for reasonable. 

but regardless, Epic can shove it.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

I think Epic should be focusing on making their platform better for the gamers before focusing on developers, make it so the people who go over to buy an exclusive, come back and tell everyone how awesome it is over there. Instead there is a lot of controversy.


----------



## Godofcheese (May 2, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> a standard/tradition doesn't equate to fair or reasonable, but I honestly don't know what the arguments are for reasonable.
> 
> but regardless, Epic can shove it.



Sure 
A dev might see it as unfair that they take so much 
But at the same time, me, an ordinary consumer, sees it as fair because I get a good service and good features that I can use.
Devs generally don't care about us.

Valve has to do something tho to gain some good cred.
Because they have been rather silent :/ 

Maybe they are plotting something.... Half life 3?!



....haha...


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 2, 2019)

Anything to spite Steam is a great thing.

Valve are a shitty company and I for one am glad a company has finally stood up to chip away at Steams monopoly stranglehold.

Now if only we could get a serious YouTube competitor too


----------



## Taleweaver (May 2, 2019)

Okay...eight pages, and most of it is nothing but schoolyard banter. I'm saddened, but not really surprised (I know my tempers).

I'm also a bit annoyed by the fact that most just hate the business move because they fear that every developer will quit developing for steam and they will be forced to use an inferior client. At least the linux users have decent ground for this fear (rocket league runs cross-platform. Epic's store is only available in windows. Ergo...if rocket league disappears from steam, it'll become out of reach for them). Especially since valve is shaking up the industry with protondb, literally bringing thousands of (windows only) steam games to linux.


...but while I am among that group, I see some positive on this as well. A bit selfish, perhaps, but let's not pretend that your posts aren't clouded by your ego(1).

What that is? I'll get to that...


reddragon105 said:


> Interesting - Epic and Psyonix go way back, as Psyonix worked on the vehicle physics for Unreal Tournament 2004 and Rocket League, or rather its predecessor Supersonic Acrobatic Rocket Powered Battle Cars, started life as a UT2004 mod - and of course Rocket League is made in the Unreal Engine. So it's kind of a natural partnership - I'm a bit surprised that Rocket League wasn't developed with Epic in the first place, but I guess they were busy with Gears of War for Microsoft for quite a while there - it's just unfortunate that this is the next step in their aggressive approach to pursuing Epic Store exclusives. After four years on Steam there's no reason to stop selling the game there.


Thanks for that post. I knew Psyonix rang a bell with me, and not just for rocket league. I did some digging as well, and it's even better than that: Psyonix basically made UT2004's widely popular Onslaugt mode (link to an interview of that time(2) ). I had totally forgotten that.

And that brings me to the good news I mentioned earlier: UT2004's onslaught mode was WAAAAAAAAY better than UT3's warfare mode. The vehicles were more fun, the balance was better and the game was more elegant. I know that the next UT installment hung kind of 'in limbo' ever since fortnite took over, but this acquisition honestly makes a lot of sense (that new pre-alpha UT is still completely without vehicles). More so: they should have bought them years ago.

So am I sad that I won't be able to play rocket league anymore? Not at all (heck...I have already bought that game long ago). I'm somewhat worried that this'll be a detriment to linux gaming(3), but the potential for what psyonix can add to Epic easily counterweights that. 



(1) small hint: if you cared about rocket league, you would've bought it already...years ago. So I'm not impressed by your ability to write "they can suck a dong" on an internet forum
(2): purely coincidental: the interviewer was a close gaming buddy of mine back in the glory of UT2004 days. 
(3): in a rather ironical move: one of the first projects after migrating to linux was to get UT2004 to work on it. It does...and I don't mean through proton (that works as well, but unless the later versions improved it, then there's a - albeit more complex - way to get it working more smoothly).


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Anything to spite Steam is a great thing.
> 
> Valve are a shitty company and I for one am glad a company has finally stood up to chip away at Steams monopoly stranglehold.
> 
> Now if only we could get a serious YouTube competitor too


They're worse than Steam though. And this is coming from someone who is boycotting Steam.

There's decent competitors, they just lack the numbers content creators are looking for and the content creators to attract numbers.


----------



## bootmonster (May 2, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> a standard/tradition doesn't equate to fair or reasonable, but I honestly don't know what the arguments are for reasonable.
> 
> but regardless, Epic can shove it.



30% is actually reasonable for a number of reasons.

You are on a easy to use platform with millions of users. You get community features, steam link compatibility for in home streaming. Small studios can publish games and get onto a platform without need for up front manufacturing costs that would have been required before a digital platform was available.

Bricks and mortar retailers take more than 50% of retail cost for video games, so 30% is reasonable I would say.


----------



## Xzi (May 2, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> They're worse than Steam though. And this is coming from someone who is boycotting Steam.


Yeah, even those people that dislike Valve for whatever reason have to admit that EGS is not in the same league as Steam.  As it is now, it's barely good enough to be considered competition to Origin, UPlay, BNet and the rest of the 'B squad.'


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2019)

Mr. Looigi said:


> I’m waiting for that special thread titled: Epic Games goes BANKRUPT


They did a crapton of good games though, as well as some useful multiplatform engines behind many of our favorites. More regulations and ethical behavoir yeah, but I don't think gaming industry would benefit from Epic Games closing its doors, so this kind of stuff strikes me as overreaction.


----------



## DarkKaine (May 2, 2019)

And all of this is possible because they released one game that was a major hit. There's probably more people playing fortshite than all of steam combined at the moment. Fortshite has 250 million retards playing and counting while steam hit 1b accounts some time ago and is much older than their service. It's a legitimate threat to steam at this point especially once their service improves. I'm just waiting on the next shitty battle royale to steal their thunder. The avarage fortnite player has no brand attachment to begin with.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 2, 2019)

I for one welcome our new Chinese overlords


----------



## Godofcheese (May 2, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Yeah, even those people that dislike Valve for whatever reason have to admit that EGS is not in the same league as Steam.  As it is now, it's barely good enough to be considered competition to Origin, UPlay, BNet and the rest of the 'B squad.'



They are in the C squad 
If you know what I mean


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2019)

DarkKaine said:


> And all of this is possible because they released one game that was a major hit. There's probably more people playing fortshite than all of steam combined at the moment. Fortshite has 250 million retards playing and counting while steam hit 1b accounts some time ago and is much older than their service. It's a legitimate threat to steam at this point especially once their service improves. I'm just waiting on the next shitty battle royale to steal their thunder. The avarage fortnite player has no brand attachment to begin with.


Saying a single popular game can kill a whole marketplace is a bit of a stretch though - as you mentioned yourself, average Fortnite population is hardly the target audience for either Epic Store or Steam to begin with (they just run Fortnite on ES because that's how you launch the thing; they don't really care about buying other stuff). Besides, before Fortnite there was Minecraft, and it didn't kill steam despite its immense userbase. Epic Store is a threat to Steam, but for sure not because of Fortnite.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2019)

Shadowfied said:


> The Epic Store is gonna crash and burn. Even though consumers are ok getting fucked over really hard, there is a limit. This fiasco is gonna backfire hard.
> 
> The review bombing of Rocket League makes me extremely happy, it's rare to see consumers standing up for themselves.


A perfectly good game with a lot of effort and love behind it getting shitted on by aggressive playerbase for deciding to switch a marketplace for a better paycheck. Yaaaaaaay.....


----------



## nastys (May 2, 2019)

Maybe it's another bluff of theirs to push Linux and Mac users to buy it now, before it gets "pulled."


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 2, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay...eight pages, and most of it is nothing but schoolyard banter. I'm saddened, but not really surprised (I know my tempers).
> 
> I'm also a bit annoyed by the fact that most just hate the business move because they fear that every developer will quit developing for steam and they will be forced to use an inferior client. At least the linux users have decent ground for this fear (rocket league runs cross-platform. Epic's store is only available in windows. Ergo...if rocket league disappears from steam, it'll become out of reach for them). Especially since valve is shaking up the industry with protondb, literally bringing thousands of (windows only) steam games to linux.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Psyonix did sound familiar. But that's like saying that Havok and Valve are intertwined: Half-Life 2, from what I remember, had physics that were based on Havok's physics engine or had an implementation of it or something along those lines. But it's not like Valve owns Havok; if I'm not mistaken, Dead Space also uses the Havok physics engine for Isaac's electric not-Gravity Gun.

At this point, Unreal Tournament is a dead series. Not to say no one is playing those games, but the fact of the matter is, just because you have an IP that used to be the "shit" back in 1999/2000/Dial-Up era of online gaming doesn't mean, even with modern "updates," "features," and "virtual economies" that you'll still have enough strength to be relevant. Exhibit A: Medal of Honor after COD practically killed its relevance and they made those two games that were suddenly all about modern warfare in 2009/2010? Exhibit B: Quake Champions. Tries to be Overwatch, can't say I've heard of the game ever since they talked about the game in articles for promotion while it was in development.

UT2004 being natively supported on Linux really isn't as big of a deal as you make it sound. When was that version of the game finalized? Does that version have parity feature and version-wise with the last update for the Windows version on DVD? (I wouldn't count GOG and Steam releases as those came years after those games were released, usually) And was that support from Epic itself or from the Open Source community? The reason Proton is such a big deal is because a lot of companies are naturally going with the status quo when it comes to making games for Windows: Microsoft has a console with an x86 processor running some variant of Windows 8/10, making it easy to port the instruction set over to PC, Xbox feature support most likely not included. They have a convenient API known as DirectX that almost every game uses primarily, with some support for maybe OGL or Vulkan later on down the road. With a lot of work already done for devs and publishers, all they have to do is develop the game for more than one proprietary set of hardware that is Windows-based and not have to worry about developing for other OSes unless they hire some third class porting company to port the game to Mac, let alone Linux.

The fact of the matter is, if, to use a hypothetical, Ubuntu/Debian/Mint/whatever good and popular Linux distro out there had access to the same library of games, and they all ran pretty much the same, not to mention the same support for devices (*looks at my mostly wireless HTPC setup, complete with a Corsair Lapdog and a Logitech G906 mouse that I use on the blue moon that I'm playing an FPS*) I'd go with Linux in a heartbeat for so many reasons I could turn this already large wall of text into something that could get more than 10 feet taller! (tl;dr - Windows 10 not respecting my privacy, Windows' BT being bonkers as shit on whatever you use it with, not having to pay $100+ for Office, the ability to control even more aspects of the PC than I could with Windows, and also not having to pay $100+ for a legitimate and not-pirated Windows license and key that could be de-activated at any moment like the situation with sites like Green Man Gaming and its methods of distributing game keys)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Pipistrele said:


> A perfectly good game with a lot of effort and love behind it getting shitted on by aggressive playerbase for deciding to switch a marketplace for a better paycheck. Yaaaaaaay.....



It's about getting the word out. It can be an effective warning for potential buyers, hence what @nastys said. Thing is, it could either drive people to buy the game, or drive them away from it depending on their opinion of Psyonix being bought by Epic Games, their fears about the game's future support and potential requirements of the Epic Game Store for online play on Steam like UPlay being required to play any Far Cry and/or Assassin's Creed game, and a consumer's desire to get something before it disappears off of a service. Think about it, people are still able to play that Scott Pilgrim vs. The World beat 'em up nowadays because people preserved the game when Microsoft, Sony, and Nintendo (?) pulled it from their services because of expiring contracts and other nonsense that is part of the reason why physical copies were so desired for by collectors before the proliferation of PSN and Xbox LIVE the way they did in the 7th generation of consoles.


----------



## nastys (May 2, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> not having to pay $100+ for Office


You can use LibreOffice con Windows, too.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (May 2, 2019)

nastys said:


> You can use LibreOffice con Windows, too.



Yeah, but good luck using some of those programs for various classes in college. For example, I took a Business Statistics class at community college a few years ago, and you had to use this plug-in that was only compatible with Excel itself for some calculations. OpenOffice (what I used at the time) didn't have a plug-in for that from what little research I did then.


----------



## nastys (May 2, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Yeah, but good luck using some of those programs for various classes in college. For example, I took a Business Statistics class at community college a few years ago, and you had to use this plug-in that was only compatible with Excel itself for some calculations. OpenOffice (what I used at the time) didn't have a plug-in for that from what little research I did then.


Never mind, I thought you wanted to run a free office suite on Windows.
In your case you probably didn't have to pay for Microsoft Office anyway, since most colleges and universities provide free licenses to their students.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> It's about getting the word out. It can be an effective warning for potential buyers, hence what @nastys said. Thing is, it could either drive people to buy the game, or drive them away from it depending on their opinion of Psyonix being bought by Epic Games, their fears about the game's future support and potential requirements of the Epic Game Store for online play on Steam like UPlay being required to play any Far Cry and/or Assassin's Creed game, and a consumer's desire to get something before it disappears off of a service. Think about it, people are still able to play that Scott Pilgrim vs. The World beat 'em up nowadays because people preserved the game when Microsoft, Sony, and Nintendo (?) pulled it from their services because of expiring contracts and other nonsense that is part of the reason why physical copies were so desired for by collectors before the proliferation of PSN and Xbox LIVE the way they did in the 7th generation of consoles.


As much as I may agree with good intentions and disappointment that's driving the whole "review bombing" trend, the tactic itself always struck me as a collective temper tantrum at best and actively damaging to the games at worst. Like, in this particular instance, bombing Rocket League mostly comes from desire to voice concerns about Rocket League's future and protect the game from potential marketing/monetization screwery - but all it actually achieves is scaring off potential new players, who will see low score and decide to pass on the game because it "probably declined" or something. Irony of the situation is that in a way it actually _*benefits*_ Epic Games to have their newly obtained IP having ruined scores on competitor's marketplace, since that kinda opens the window for hindering Steam updates of the game and pushing the narrative of "reviews are bad there because the game just isn't good on Steam, try Epic Store version". 
The whole Borderlands 1/2 review-bombing thing is an another good example - both games don't even have anything to do with BL3, Epic Store or Gearbox' modern business practices, so all the bombing is both effectively useless and also ruins reputation of genuinely good games.

Speaking shortly, I just think there are a lot of better and more constructive ways to make noise - from poking all the pundits and reviewers to sharing the word on Reddit threads/AMAs. I can understand review bombing when game in question is objectively bad due to crappy business practices; but when it comes at expense of good titles, it's just not a good thing for me.


----------



## reddragon105 (May 2, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay...eight pages, and most of it is nothing but schoolyard banter. I'm saddened, but not really surprised (I know my tempers).
> 
> I'm also a bit annoyed by the fact that most just hate the business move because they fear that every developer will quit developing for steam and they will be forced to use an inferior client. At least the linux users have decent ground for this fear (rocket league runs cross-platform. Epic's store is only available in windows. Ergo...if rocket league disappears from steam, it'll become out of reach for them). Especially since valve is shaking up the industry with protondb, literally bringing thousands of (windows only) steam games to linux.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm honestly surprised that the team wasn't made part of Epic back when they were working on UT2004 - it would have made sense to bring a talented group of people like that in-house instead of effectively outsourcing a large chunk of your game. But, yes, it does go a long way to explaining what made UT2004 so good. Man, I played so much of that game...

But while I'm kind of happy to see Psyonix and Epic finally tie the knot, I'm really not a fan of Epic's aggressive approach to drive people towards their store. Rocket League is already on Steam, so why not just leave it on Steam and also add it to the Epic Store so that people can buy it wherever they want? Removing it from Steam is anti-consumerist because it takes away an option of where to buy the game from.

You're right that anyone who cares about Rocket League will have already bought it - and anyone who wants it on Steam still has until 'late 2019' to buy it on Steam, which gives them plenty of time - and it will probably be on sale at least once before them. The lack of Linux support on the Epic Game Store is an issue, but again anyone who wants the game for Linux has time to buy it on Steam - and who knows, maybe Linux support is something that Epic is planning and will have implemented before they add Rocket League to their store. After all, it's going to be the same version of the game, so the game will already have Linux support, they just need to make a Linux launcher.


----------



## leon315 (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Anybody else want to defend their shit? This is terrible.


they spent 10 or perhaps hundreds of million dollars to buy the studio, i'm sure they has all the rights to to so...
plus who already own the game on STEAM still the access of download and everything else, it's NOT entirely a bad things since now they can bring more NEW audience and make that game even more popular


----------



## linuxares (May 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> they spent 10 or perhaps hundreds of million dollars to buy the studio, i'm sure they has all the rights to to so...
> plus who already own the game on STEAM still the access of download and everything else, it's NOT entirely a bad things since now they can bring more NEW audience and make that game even more popular


New audience is a pretty bad example since it's probably going to be shown less. Linux users for example can kiss this game bye bye.


----------



## Oschara (May 2, 2019)

so glad i dont game on pc. sorry to everyone effected by it.


----------



## leon315 (May 2, 2019)

linuxares said:


> New audience is a pretty bad example since it's probably going to be shown less. Linux users for example can kiss this game bye bye.


HOW DID YOU KNOW MATE? the entire users base on fortnuts are NEW and different from the common STEAM ones, i don't think you can predict the future. Linux is just small base, it's entirely not that significant, and even the game is now an EPIC exclusive, doesn't mean Linux version will be cancelled.

Personally i think make it available on more platforms will certainly brings more attentions, it's a good thing if a game can gain more user base, which means more popularity. just look at Minecraft.


----------



## eyeliner (May 2, 2019)

Steam having competition is always good. Or did you enjoy buying a physical game, only to have a steam key on the inside to install Steam and play through the client after instaling the game?

Congrats to Epic.

I hope to see this more often. Them having retracted their position is meh. I want to see more initiatives like these for new games instead.


----------



## p0rnstorm21 (May 2, 2019)

Really? do you think so ?


----------



## chaoskagami (May 2, 2019)

Q: How many EPIC employees does it take to screw in a lightbulb?

A: All of them, they need to find the lightbulb first. It sure as hell ain't in their office.



leon315 said:


> they spent 10 or perhaps hundreds of million dollars to buy the studio, i'm sure they has all the rights to to so...
> plus who already own the game on STEAM still the access of download and everything else, it's NOT entirely a bad things since now they can bring more NEW audience and make that game even more popular



Competetition is good, but this is more in the "anti-consumer practices" category, methinks.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Steam having competition is always good. Or did you enjoy buying a physical game, only to have a steam key on the inside to install Steam and play through the client after instaling the game?
> 
> Congrats to Epic.
> 
> I hope to see this more often. Them having retracted their position is meh. I want to see more initiatives like these for new games instead.


You're perfectly content with them essentially shitting on consumers out of spite for steam? First Metro, and now this? This is okay? If they chose to invest (not drop a bag of cash on a dev/publishers desk for exclusivity) on new prospects? Great. Do it the right way. Quit being shady and earn respect.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

Re: "30% is fair/standard"

As was mentioned just because something is out there in the world and is the baseline or tradition does not mean it is fair.

"for all the features"
What would those be? Assuming I even care then I will take cheaper games if all I have to do is point my [insert web file storage/"cloud storage" service of choice] at the game saves directory. Even then if my calculations with Nintendo's save backup things were anything to go by ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/nintend...after-cancellation.519223/page-3#post-8304831 ) then to do it here would be a rounding error compared to some of the sums already seen.
Similarly I bet dropbox or whatever would cream their jeans at a chance to have a potentially up and coming game service tied to them. Obviously they would call it a partnership but eh.
Communities and reviews then.
Fortunately these existed before then. I am sure if it really mattered they could crowbar some kind of blog/forum/shop software into it to do something. 
The reviews thing. Some made a big deal of this and pondered its anti consumer nature. From the perspective of a casual buyer of games then sure. Anybody can still quite easily tap the game name and review into a search engine though, and given the state of most user review sections it is probably a good bet to be doing that anyway. To that end meh.

Speaking of calculations I am not falling asleep in my chair any more.

Game distribution services are a CDN with an account lookup (a trivial thing really) and money transaction layer. If you are dealing with millions the percentages for a credit card vendor get very small. Not nothing but less than 5% (5% is about low volume transaction for a local business with a card reader). Transaction volume is mostly going to be slightly lower but with predominantly higher value transactions too (not like people are buying $1 cables with free shipping like I do a lot on Amazon or whatever).
Said CDN is not even that much of a hammered one. Ignoring saves then baseline storage is not that much -- 50 gigs a game maybe (some less, some more) which is nothing when the service is maybe going to host a few thousand games in the first few years. Download count is going to trend towards 1 per transaction (between those that never download it or download it the once and barely play it/keep playing it until they bore or their machine breaks in a few years you are going to get the bulk of things -- performance users will be a notable class in the design but probably nothing to disrupt things too much). Latency and slight drops is nothing drastic either here as it is bulk download rather than time sensitive stuff.

It is a reasonable amount of bandwidth compared to say a picture storage or office file storage setup. It would similarly probably want you to get the unmetered connections in, possibly temporarily unlock some for bigger releases or do the preload thing (why do you think Steam has that?), or have a tiered system so the 5 year old sports game you technically sell is not there taking up the same as the hot new release.

If Epic are then willing to run it at minimal profit, breakeven or even write it off as advertising/service growth then I would say 30% is way more than is necessary for that. 14% might even be higher than they could get away with.


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Re: "30% is fair/standard"
> 
> As was mentioned just because something is out there in the world and is the baseline or tradition does not mean it is fair.


This isn't entirely the point. Epic is however using this as their talking point, while they still allow, for example, Gearbox, selling Borderlands 3 on GMG which has the same split as Steam. They pretend it's all about Steam being unfair with their revenue split, while ignoring, and allowing everything else with the same split. It's all about them, but they are trying to make themselves look like the good guys.

It's an attack on Steam and nothing else.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

Shadowfied said:


> It's an attack on Steam and nothing else.



Even assuming it is then is that a bad thing?


----------



## Shadowfied (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Even assuming it is then is that a bad thing?


They proved they don't actually give a fuck about their only argument, that being the revenue split. I haven't heard what else they are gonna bring to the table. I can't see anything positive coming out of it though. So yes, absolutely.


----------



## leon315 (May 2, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> Competetition is good, but this is more in the "anti-consumer practices" category, methinks.


no dude, it's like this dish is that restaurant's speciality, and you can only find in this specific place from this specific chief, it happens in ur every days life, when u kids became so concern about things from ur daily life?

¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I dont like BR and i don't play Fortnuts, but when a 3 or 4 year old game(?) receives a huge support from another company, why not? the family will become even larger, now Console user can play against switch, pc steam, now EPIC users.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

Shadowfied said:


> They proved they don't actually give a fuck about their only argument, that being the revenue split. I haven't heard what else they are gonna bring to the table. I can't see anything positive coming out of it though. So yes, absolutely.


Do they need to bring anything else? More money for an acceptable delivery of services works well. Also with Valve being basically a monopoly then do a few also rans particularly matter in this? If you aim to be the one to take over the industry (sadly the main thing tech companies seem to go in for) then aim for the top and don't waste your time on the small fry theoretical competitors.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> they spent 10 or perhaps hundreds of million dollars to buy the studio, i'm sure they has all the rights to to so...
> plus who already own the game on STEAM still the access of download and everything else, it's NOT entirely a bad things since now they can bring more NEW audience and make that game even more popular



If only you were smart enough to comprehend how bad this is. EGS is a fucking shithole...if anything they'll LOSE audience not GAIN audience. Everybody can agree with me on this statement. Your what I call one of those Epic fanboys. The people who love Epic even though they do shit that not even Valve would do. Valve is a great company while Epic is the worst company to ever exist in the entire existence of the gaming industry.

Oh btw...your basically supporting china's spyware by being on their side. I would stop now before your ass gets hit like a rock. And in case you can't read...they aren't pulling the game off Steam anymore because they were dumbasses.


----------



## ninjafrog658 (May 2, 2019)

Look Epic, I appreciate your eagerness to jump into the PC market, but COME THE FUCK ON! This is certainly a hostile takeover if I've ever seen one.


----------



## chaoskagami (May 2, 2019)

leon315 said:


> no dude, it's like this dish is that restaurant's speciality, and you can only find in this specific place from this specific chief, it happens in ur every days life, when u kids became so concern about things from ur daily life?
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Terrible example, actually. Recipes cannot be copyrighted, so there's nothing preventing another restaraunt from providing that aside from inadequate chef skills.



> I dont like BR and i don't play Fortnuts, but when a 3 or 4 year old game(?) receives a huge support from another company, why not? the family will become even larger, now Console user can play against switch, pc steam, now EPIC users.



Neither do I, but that's not really what's happening here. Buying out != Support. There's an equivalent exchange (the rights for money), not an investment in hopes of getting a return.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Do they need to bring anything else? More money for an acceptable delivery of services works well. Also with Valve being basically a monopoly then do a few also rans particularly matter in this? If you aim to be the one to take over the industry (sadly the main thing tech companies seem to go in for) then aim for the top and don't waste your time on the small fry theoretical competitors.


If only they had an acceptable delivery of services.... Have they upped their security, at all? Still waiting for proper 2FA and other security functions.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2019)

Wake me up when Epic's storefront has rudimentary features that even Origin has had for years, an actual shopping cart. Yeah, what kind of half-assed storefront doesn't have that, and yes, it is a valid criticism for Epic's store to not have one. Only lazy programmers wouldn't be able to implement a shopping cart


----------



## eyeliner (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> You're perfectly content with them essentially shitting on consumers out of spite for steam? First Metro, and now this? This is okay? If they chose to invest (not drop a bag of cash on a dev/publishers desk for exclusivity) on new prospects? Great. Do it the right way. Quit being shady and earn respect.


If it helps to stop crap like that when I spend a small fortune on my copy of Civ V special edition, only to find it was locked to Steam, yeah. How was that any different as opposed to Epic is now doing? *I couldn't play the game offline without going online*. I spend a few days without playing, oops, lets check your account. *Now get your phone and slap this code to log in and play an offline game!* Come on, guys... This is nuts. I have the damn game in my HD, I want to play after spending a week working... Please? Log in, kiddo. Verify the account. Games are serious business. I don't want steam or Epic launchers starting automatically.

People just raged before and rage after. Epic becoming a contender marketplace created that, for some reason. Origin, Uplay... Also sparked rage from kids. Gamers are weird. They wanted variety, they got them, they rage.

Epic has money to burn? Great, let them figure out the way to become relevant. Won't disturb me one bit. Whatever games I want, I'll get them.

Also, I have games in almost all storefronts. My ePeen isn't any bigger nor smaller.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (May 2, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Whatever games I want, I'll get them.



I'm considering signing up to the EGS just for the free games. Nothing else. Not spending a dime.


----------



## eyeliner (May 2, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I'm considering signing up to the EGS just for the free games. Nothing else. Not spending a dime.


A valid position. Just ike mine. A game free? I want it.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 2, 2019)

the_randomizer said:


> Wake me up when Epic's storefront has rudimentary features that even Origin has had for years, an actual shopping cart. Yeah, what kind of half-assed storefront doesn't have that, and yes, it is a valid criticism for Epic's store to not have one. Only lazy programmers wouldn't be able to implement a shopping cart


How many times do people buy many many games at once?



Memoir said:


> If only they had an acceptable delivery of services.... Have they upped their security, at all? Still waiting for proper 2FA and other security functions.


No idea there. For the most part I find 2 factor for most things a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## guily6669 (May 2, 2019)

Couldn't careless... As long as the good indies like Squad and Post Scriptum are still going full STEAM ahead, I'm happy. To me Epic could even buy Battlefield, COD, Ubilolosoft games and I wouldn't care a single shit since none of them know how to make good games for a damn long time...

Stay away is from the good indies...


----------



## Taleweaver (May 2, 2019)

Oschara said:


> so glad i dont game on pc. sorry to everyone effected by it.


Okay, I'll bite : exactly who is affected how, and are they really a victim of something other than first world problems? 

Let's break it down :

Those already owning the game on steam : not affected
Those not owning the game yet : affected only if they refrain from buying the game before the end of 2019
Those too poor to save up for the game before 2020 (windows) : will have to create a new account and install a free epic store account
Those to poor to save up for the game before 2020 (Linux) : out of luck until epic comes around to support Linux (even if only basic)

Yeah... I feel sorry for that last group as well  but come on...if they can't save 20 bucks in half a year then they have other priorities to work on 


What's that? Oh .. The principle. Right. Of course. Valves market share is certainly plummeting once their catalog drops from 30,000+ games to 30,000+... Minus one.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (May 2, 2019)

Good thing I own the switch version

Also, maybe this is a sign the epic games launcher will be brought to linux


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Good thing I own the switch version
> 
> Also, maybe this is a sign the epic games launcher will be brought to linux


I think they have some faint interest.. But that's because I chose to take an irrelevant tweet out of context. Metro Exodus runs fine on Linux.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (May 2, 2019)

Memoir said:


> I think they have some faint interest.. But that's because I chose to take an irrelevant tweet out of context. Metro Exodus runs fine on Linux.



I still think it's a step in the right direction regardless. They most likely won't just stop supporting linux. Perhaps this will bring Easy Anti-Cheat to Linux


----------



## kuwanger (May 2, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Okay, I'll bite : exactly who is affected how, and are they really a victim of something other than first world problems?



I definitely agree it's a first world problem.  I'd also argue that it's rather pointless even for Linux users given it's been out a pretty long time (going on four years).  Microsoft buying out Bungie had more real effects, but even that didn't last.  Long term I imagine Psyonix will leave Epic (or they'll being fully absorbed), which given Psyonix has only one game AFAIK still won't mean much.

Of course, I'm probably biased because I have no interest in Rocket League.  I also had very little interest in Halo--gamepad FPSs just suck, IMO--, and it didn't help when I finally got around to playing it how disappointed I was.  *shrug*  But, to each their own.


----------



## eyeliner (May 2, 2019)

Does it mean that the game is going to be rewritten? If not, the game will still support Linux.
Or is there something I'm not seeing?


----------



## Armadillo (May 2, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Does it mean that the game is going to be rewritten? If not, the game will still support Linux.
> Or is there something I'm not seeing?



Epic launcher doesn't support linux.


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2019)

Funny how epic games is successful after fortnite and then decide to make a launcher. There's already so much launchers out there anyways. Why bring it over to Epic Games anyways? You are losing the workshop, trading card system, reviews, cloud saves, achievements, and many other good steam features. How can you trust a launcher that collects data from steam? Epic is just stealing games from valve and making them epic exclusive. It is not fair to steam users. This is like the console war but for pc. pc master race my ass.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 2, 2019)

eyeliner said:


> Does it mean that the game is going to be rewritten? If not, the game will still support Linux.
> Or is there something I'm not seeing?


On Steam, MAYBE. Epic is entirely up in the air.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

98otiss said:


> Funny how epic games is successful after fortnite and then decide to make a launcher. There's already so much launchers out there anyways. Why bring it over to Epic Games anyways? You are losing the workshop, trading card system, reviews, cloud saves, achievements, and many other good steam features. How can you trust a launcher that collects data from steam? Epic is just stealing games from valve and making them epic exclusive. It is not fair to steam users. This is like the console war but for pc. pc master race my ass.



Epic have been successful for many years at this point (them bringing or dismissing the unreal engine on your platform being a major component of whether they lived or died), though depending upon the person you are speaking too Fortnite was an unexpected golden goose. Most people probably resent paying a tithe to Valve and as the tech is nothing special then even more so, but trying to advertise or compete your way into viable competition is hard and the random passer by effect for Steam is probably something to note. If you have money to burn, investor backing and the payoff is potentially as big as it is then I can see pushing it hard, as opposed to making another store and hoping some of your users use that and thus you avoid paying Valve a cut of your income for the corporate equivalent of sitting there twiddling their thumbs.

Anyway workshop? Is it a game that benefits much from it? Also we had mods before Steam. They did just as well as they do with Steam, if not slightly better in some cases.
Cards? Meh. I supposed it is a monetisation strategy they might have to take in house as it were.
Reviews. Do the devs care about this? Also reviews are still available from the internet as a whole. I would agree that epic purposely missing reviews could be said to be a target for the low hanging fruit of the consumers... but since when do we care about those can't even be bothered to search for the thing they are set to drop a reasonable amount of money (for most people at least) on?
Online save backup (cloud saves if we must use a marketing term)? Rocket League in this case was something of an online game anyway as far as progression goes so no great shake there, not to mention is pointing a dropbox account at a saves folder that difficult?

Stealing games from Valve? Did Valve do more than allow them access to the shop? If Valve had funded part of the development or handled advertising/publishing duties something might be said but here Valve do little other than sit back and collect their cut, which is fine as things go but if someone offers more...
Fair to Steam users? Hahahahahaha. Classic. A) Is Steam "fair" or otherwise such a shining beacon for the PC at large? Between the censorship and the lack of second hand I am going with not so much and B) why is Steam worth defending to such an extent? Are they not an utterly replaceable service?

As for console war on PC then given the same hardware will run it then I am not seeing it. Functionally it seems to be the equivalent of one of those given shop exclusives, the extent of one's effort there being having to navigate to a different URL to buy it.

You may or may not be developing a case of the raging Steam fanboy, or maybe Steam Stockholm syndrome. Might want to keep an eye on that.


----------



## EpochWon (May 3, 2019)

At this point I am considering moving from unreal engine to unity just so I dont have to pay epic if I sell. I would protest at their HQ but I live far away...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

EpochWon said:


> At this point I am considering moving from unreal engine to unity just so I dont have to pay epic if I sell. I would protest at their HQ but I live far away...


Have Epic really rubbed you the wrong way enough that you would consider an engine swap for "moral" reasons?

Can I ask why such strong feelings on the matter?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2019)

Rich game developer/CEO being a douche, nothing new here.


----------



## EpochWon (May 3, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Have Epic really rubbed you the wrong way enough that you would consider an engine swap for "moral" reasons?
> 
> Can I ask why such strong feelings on the matter?


I might be overreacting a _little_. But they took some of the games I was actually looking forward to and make them exclusives (outer worlds, borderlands). I am upset. Also they seem to think about the game devs second to their gamers. When they first merged the launcher with the games, the fortnite players crashed the login servers and I could not access my unreal engine library or assets for a few hours. They prioritize game updates over engine launching (cant launch engine while game is updating). I understand the whole business side of everything, but when their unreal engine store has all the features they 'promised' for the epic store and it is 2 clicks away and they still haven't changed anything, it pisses me off. Now they have the balls to straight up buy games off steam. PC gaming is supposed to be a place where you chose where you want to buy something, other companies sell their games on their own launcher and still put them on steam. They claim this is all 'pro consumer' and 'helping developers', its not. Its a way for them to just dominate the market. 
but again I might be overreacting.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 3, 2019)

EpochWon said:


> I might be overreacting a _little_. But they took some of the games I was actually looking forward to and make them exclusives (outer worlds, borderlands). I am upset. Also they seem to think about the game devs second to their gamers. When they first merged the launcher with the games, the fortnite players crashed the login servers and I could not access my unreal engine library or assets for a few hours. They prioritize game updates over engine launching (cant launch engine while game is updating). I understand the whole business side of everything, but when their unreal engine store has all the features they 'promised' for the epic store and it is 2 clicks away and they still haven't changed anything, it pisses me off. Now they have the balls to straight up buy games off steam. PC gaming is supposed to be a place where you chose where you want to buy something, other companies sell their games on their own launcher and still put them on steam. They claim this is all 'pro consumer' and 'helping developers', its not. Its a way for them to just dominate the market.
> but again I might be overreacting.



The former stuff does sound like something that could irk a person looking to make something.

I am still not sure what "buying things off steam" (by the way that sounds more like they are simply buying games for their own use) has to do with anything though. Steam has plenty of things you can't get elsewhere -- it is one of my major issues with the platform. If am to tolerate Steam I fail to see why Epic kicking in a bit of money for the devs in return for making their store more popular, or enticing them with better rates, is something to be so lambasted. Basically why is Steam special enough to deserve a pass here? It is a paid for private platform after all. Similarly is having another account (just an account, not like it is an extra hardware or software purchase you have to do, or a monster install that gobbles half your hdd and RAM just for itself) that troubling a concept?


----------



## nastys (May 3, 2019)

EpochWon said:


> At this point I am considering moving from unreal engine to unity just so I dont have to pay epic if I sell. I would protest at their HQ but I live far away...


Me too, I'll probably use Godot instead of Unreal Engine from now on.


----------



## XDel (May 4, 2019)

Does not effect my hard copy, GOG, and rom collection in the least, and life goes on.


----------



## DANTENDO (May 4, 2019)

Thought all you epic fans may want to see the boss of epic posing in the latest edge magazine


----------



## Jimbo_Slim (May 4, 2019)

People raging over EGS imo, have some justifications. If you're gonna make the argument that they aren't the only ones hoarding games, think about it for a second. Nintendo are the ones who created Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, etc. ; Sony and Square Enix have worked together for years and Final Fantasy (One of few examples I know) has been an exclusive on Playstation for years until we got it on PC and Mobile. What EGS has done is buy a studio that already had a popular game running on multiple platforms and storefronts, and keep it to themselves. Yes, Rocket League was made using their tech, but really, everyone does so why should EGS be able to keep it to themselves. We may not know why RL devs agreed to be sold, but it brought bad rep to the public along.

If you don't like my reasoning, that's perfectly fine.

(All Tims made bad decisions)


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2019)

Fusion Luigi said:


> People raging over EGS imo, have some justifications. If you're gonna make the argument that they aren't the only ones hoarding games, think about it for a second. Nintendo are the ones who created Mario, Zelda, Pokemon, etc. ; Sony and Square Enix have worked together for years and Final Fantasy (One of few examples I know) has been an exclusive on Playstation for years until we got it on PC and Mobile. What EGS has done is buy a studio that already had a popular game running on multiple platforms and storefronts, and keep it to themselves. Yes, Rocket League was made using their tech, but really, everyone does so why should EGS be able to keep it to themselves. We may not know why RL devs agreed to be sold, but it brought bad rep to the public along.
> 
> If you don't like my reasoning, that's perfectly fine.
> 
> (All Tims made bad decisions)




" Sony and Square Enix have worked together for years and Final Fantasy"

It was on Nintendo before that (the NES and SNES being what initially made the series pop), not to mention being ported to a few other Japanese consoles (MSX and Wonderswan) and also some stuff on Nintendo handhelds throughout it all. It did also appear on the 360 for 13 (no qualms if you want to forget that) and Final Fantasy XI if you want to count that (it was an online effort so most don't do it in the numbered systems) then it was a generation exclusive to the 360 (ps2 version was out there but not a PS3 one). When you say PC do you mean 1 year? Final Fantasy 7 and 8 at least appeared one year after their PS1 debut (or debut in the west in some cases). 9 did also make it to PC but as that was some 16 years I will skip that, with some of the others also being similar timeframes.

Beyond all that though.

Square and then Square Enix are standalone companies. Nothing to do with Sony. If Sony chucked them some money and thus it does not count as much then what does buying a company or chucking them a considerable chunk of change count as?

I would like online store fronts to be the equivalent of disc based vendors in that I can usually go to whatever one I like (supermarket, game shop, guy down the local market... does not matter), however I am somewhat at a loss why people are bitching, pissing and moaning so hard here, especially if the bonus is it frustrates Steam a bit (if we are complaining about monopolies and arsehole tactics it is not like Steam is anywhere near clean here). As best as I can tell it is not like it even affects multiplayer.


----------



## Armadillo (May 4, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> "
> however I am somewhat at a loss why people are bitching, pissing and moaning so hard here,



A lot of people like the features steam has built in and don't like before forced to use a client that is far poorer in that regard.

Just because you either don't use them or want to handwave them away with "can do it myself with X program/another way" doesn't change that a lot of people like the overall package & convenience that steam provides.

I'm not really sure what's so confusing there. You might not care or like Steam's features or overall package, others do, hence the complaining.

On top of lack of features we also have linux users being shut out in the cold (Rocket league supports linux, EGS does not).


----------



## FAST6191 (May 4, 2019)

Armadillo said:


> A lot of people like the features steam has built in and don't like before forced to use a client that is far poorer in that regard.
> 
> Just because you either don't use them or want to handwave them away with "can do it myself with X program/another way" doesn't change that a lot of people like the overall package & convenience that steam provides.
> 
> ...



So it is whining I can largely ignore by people at best seeking some minor conveniences, possibly even mistaking something for them (start - [folder] - game of choice or load program, find game, launch game).or settling for lesser versions because they are inbuilt. Sweet.

The Linux stuff is not ideal but a fairly minor thing in the long run.


----------



## DarthDub (May 4, 2019)

I hope Epic buys up more exclusives.


----------



## cost69er (May 9, 2019)

These are some of the reasons people pirate. Wtf wants to support shitty companies.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2019)

cost69er said:


> These are some of the reasons people pirate. Wtf wants to support shitty companies.


Because they are too lazy to sign up to another service?


----------



## Davidchao23 (May 9, 2019)

cost69er said:


> These are some of the reasons people pirate. Wtf wants to support shitty companies.



I can get the case for other games, but why pirate Rocket League when you can't even play the copy online


----------



## cost69er (May 12, 2019)

Davidchao23 said:


> I can get the case for other games, but why pirate Rocket League when you can't even play the copy online


Its fun with a couple of buddies chilling during a 420 session


----------

